# Okuma reels



## Bulldog (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm looking for replacement Okuma reel handles but cant find any in town> Any suggestions?


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

e bay has everything you need and more...


----------



## tripleblessing (Oct 3, 2007)

I 2nd ebay. Bought several parts for a small fraction of other places


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

What model handle do you need, I may have one.


----------



## T-Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

tripleblessing said:


> I 2nd ebay. Bought several parts for a small fraction of other places


What is so amazing about ebay is the pricing. I wanted an extra spool for an Epixor reel and found one for $30.

I then looked a little more and found a new Epixor reel with an extra spool for $45 shipped to my door.


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

You can go straight to Okuma's web page and order there or call them. Wanted a new style handle for my TG-10S and was really easy. Ebay is another good choice, bought some parts off of there.

Ted


----------

